# Looking up Registry



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This might be the wrong way to go about it, but you can go through the AKC store link and see some pedigree info for free.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK playing around I finally found where I could go. I did find I think one of Teddi's sisters, at least I think it is female. Now I was wondering is there any way to get the owner information? I really would like to contact them and see how their dog is. I hope it is fantastic, and that Teddi is the only one with problems. I would also LOVE to see pictures of their dog as I think Teddi is so pretty (on the outside at least). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

No, no way to look up owner info thru AKC. Best bet is to contact the breeder. Best of luck,


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why don't you go through K9data ?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The breeder would be of no help since she won't return my contacts. Ever since I said Teddi had HD I have not heard back. 

I am not too familiar with K9data, I have been there once at that time when I tried to search on the parents I found nothing. I have meant to get on there, I hope I do soon, and get Teddi listed. She is a genetic mess and if I can prevent someone from making my mistakes I did the right thing.


----------

